# adding weight to working dog



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

What do you guys add to your kibble to add weight to your working dogs?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

first, determine that the type of kibble is compatible with your dog. When I fed ProPlan my dogs lost weight in spite of tripling the amount fed. Switched to Diamond and they gained back all the weight lost (on 2 cups a day) and maintain their working weight well.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

When I get a dog in from Holland that is underweight I feed them about 3-4 chicken backs in the morning and about 3 cups of Diamond Extreme Athlete in the evening. They always gain weight quickly on that diet.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey Mike, 

I thought about the same thing. Was just worried with feeding raw and kibble. I have always heard not to.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

We feed anywhere from 20 to 40 dogs each day (sometimes more). We feed raw chicken around 7am and dry kibble around 7pm. I have been feeding with this routine for several years and have fed hundred and hundreds of dogs this way and never once had a problem with it.


----------



## David Baker (Aug 31, 2013)

i feed both, but more so on the raw side. I use the kibble as more of a filler. Kinda like your potatoes with your steak. Poops are perfect in size, color, and hardness.


----------



## Justen Haynes (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats great advice Mike. Really appreciate it.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

I second Mike - Extreme Athlete morning and night, and a chicken 1/4 (thigh & drumstick) for lunch. Just beware if you've not fed the dog EA before, it can be rough on their stomachs at first.


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

That diamond extreme athlete feed is a beast. That stuff will turn a dobie into a rottie fast. I love it.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

not sure what you all mean by putting on weight. i base all my feeding on the energy level and stamina of the dog, with emphasis on stamina. if they're worked on a frequent basis the dog will tell me if it needs more or less food. i just try to feed quality, mostly raw, and i stay away from the grain based protein kibbles

maybe not relevant, but i have run across lots of dogs who did not do well on ProPlan even tho they liked eating lots of it

i still meet lots of people who think if you see some ribs it makes the dog look less powerful, but that doesn't bother me at all


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Even though you asked about kibble/raw combo feeders, and I'm just a raw feeder, my young male GSD also frequently needs to add some weight. I have found chicken quarters really do the trick for him.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My current foster dog is too thin right now, and the food the rescue provided is Purina Pro plan, so it's what I have to feed. Doesn't look too bad as kibble goes, but not a good choice for a young, active, high metabolism dog. He's getting about 6 cups a day - way more than I like to feed, though he eats it. 

I am adding coconut oil to his feed, and just made a small batch of satin balls to try and add some calories, but rather than supplement food that isn't that great for him, I'd much rather feed a better quality that meets his needs. Rescue promises better food when this one runs out.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> My current foster dog is too thin right now, and the food the rescue provided is Purina Pro plan, so it's what I have to feed.


Ditch the ProPlan, that stuff's garbage. Your dog will NEVER gain or maintain weight on it. I will feed Ol' Roy before I feed ProPlan.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Pork fat (raw) and/or coconut oil is what I've used.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Katie Finlay said:


> Pork fat (raw) and/or coconut oil is what I've used.


i am curious as to why raw bacon goes into my dog's sensitive belly just fine, but bacon drippings wreak havoc...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> i am curious as to why raw bacon goes into my dog's sensitive belly just fine, but bacon drippings wreak havoc...


Once you cook it you change some of the composition. I equate bacon drippings as giving a dose of laxative. It cleans them out....lol


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Sarah Platts said:


> Once you cook it you change some of the composition. I equate bacon drippings as giving a dose of laxative. It cleans them out....lol


Yep! Whole different fatty creature


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Sarah Platts said:


> Ditch the ProPlan, that stuff's garbage.


Would if I could. They've promised better food for the next bag.


----------



## Sue Calkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I make psuedo satin balls...Instead of the cereal I pulverize kibble, and sub melted coconut oil for the vegetable oil. If I don't have gelatin I do it without, and I use less of the molasses.
Sue


----------



## Armahd Lewis (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't tried the EA yet I feed the chicken and rice. I may switch when we start the heavy training sessions


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> Once you cook it you change some of the composition. I equate bacon drippings as giving a dose of laxative. It cleans them out....lol


yes! that is totally the outcome! guess we'll stick to raw pork fat...thanx!


----------



## Joleen Marie Marcotte (Feb 20, 2013)

Justen Haynes said:


> What do you guys add to your kibble to add weight to your working dogs?


Hi,
I struggled for a good while with getting my female Malinois to put on weight, tried all kinds of supplments and even raw but wasn't enough. I started talking with hunters and sled dog racers as they feed a diet that keeps the dogs in peak athletic form but still supports their active and extremely high driven and demanding lifestyle. I put my dog on Diamonds Extreme Athlete dog food and added a high calorie supplment called Dyne, shes put on a good 5 lbs and kept it so far. I do everything from schutzhund, FR, Dock Diving, agility and lots of hikes with my dogs so finding a good food that can keep up with their activities is key, this combination works for them and I highly recommend both for any working dogs with trouble gaining or keeping weight on 

Joleen


----------



## Pamela Spink (Jan 11, 2014)

Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete is good. Finally tried it out, my dogs love it, they put on good muscle, and have great energy levels. Nice and cheap too, around $36 for a 40lb bag where I am.
I have a finicky dog with digestive issues, he's almost always underweight. Raw beef (20% fat) works really good. I also use raw eggs, rice or oatmeal, raw chicken (with skin and bones), raw pork, and fish and coconut oils.

Best thing to do is feed a food that agrees with the dog and run/exercise them regularly. They won't build much muscle if the dog never gets a good workout.



Justen Haynes said:


> Was just worried with feeding raw and kibble. I have always heard not to.


It's totally fine to do, only a very small number of dogs react badly to raw meat/kibble combos. If all dogs did, then hundreds of mushers in Alaska (and elsewhere) wouldn't feed their dogs mixes of various raw meats and kibble.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Catherine Gervin said:


> yes! that is totally the outcome! guess we'll stick to raw pork fat...thanx!



Pork can be hard to digest for many dogs. Not sure about pork fat.
Bacon drippings are LOADED with salt. Not good!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Joleen Marie Marcotte said:


> Hi,
> I struggled for a good while with getting my female Malinois to put on weight, tried all kinds of supplments and even raw but wasn't enough. I started talking with hunters and sled dog racers as they feed a diet that keeps the dogs in peak athletic form but still supports their active and extremely high driven and demanding lifestyle. I put my dog on Diamonds Extreme Athlete dog food and added a high calorie supplment called Dyne, shes put on a good 5 lbs and kept it so far. I do everything from schutzhund, FR, Dock Diving, agility and lots of hikes with my dogs so finding a good food that can keep up with their activities is key, this combination works for them and I highly recommend both for any working dogs with trouble gaining or keeping weight on
> 
> Joleen


 
I always recommend Robert Abady feeds (classic or high stress/competition formulas) depending on the activity levels of the dog. It is the only feed that keeps weight on my dog. I condition them fairly regularly. Before two years of age Abady feeds supplemented with raw was the only thing that kept the weight on. It is a nutrient dense feed that is very minimally processed. I've gotten nothing but good results with it. If I have a cheaper kibble I'll use it to increase the fat/protein levels if I'm broke and need to stretch things.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

there's been a few posts of how you had to put weight on the dog.
makes me curious what the symptoms were that made you take that action.

what does the dog show you that makes you feel the need to make it gain weight ?

would also help to know how often you weighed it and how much was based on sight, or feel, etc
fwiw, i say that based on my experience that most people don't put their dogs on scales on a regular basis and go mostly on sight. so the next Q would be how often do you weigh your dogs ?

TIA


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I dont weigh my dogs all that often.

I usually go by sight, it is not hard to tell if the dog is looking to skinny for me, or too fat. FOR ME...meaning my personal taste....my dogs run a little on the bigger side usually, especially in winter, they are outside, on free-feed honor system right now  for the winter at least.

will weight them for shits and giggles when it is above zero with less than 20 mph winds, not today..


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

rick smith said:


> there's been a few posts of how you had to put weight on the dog.
> makes me curious what the symptoms were that made you take that action.
> 
> what does the dog show you that makes you feel the need to make it gain weight ?


In my case with shorthairs, the hair doesn't hide much so I don't weigh much.

-it's when I can see the individual peaks and troughs of the vertebra all the way from the pelvis to the base of the neck and the hip joints look like ping-pong ball halves glued to their sides (usually 10 lb weight loss)

-when the flanks suck up so much they look like they are wearing a girdle (usually 3-5lbs)

Each dog has their average weight but my 3 range from 68-78lbs.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

If I can easily feel ribs and hips, the dog is too thin for me. In colder weather, I don't mind a pound or two extra on my dogs.

For my dogs, the amount I feed and what they weigh is pretty consistent. In the last year, though, I've had a couple of foster dogs that needed to gain weight when they came to me. That's a bit more effort as I don't get to choose the kibble they eat and just have to work with what the rescue gives me. 

I don't weigh my dogs that often - I can tell by looking at them if they need to eat more or less, but do check any time I am at the vet's just to be sure I'm on the right track and their weight is staying more or less the same.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> I don't weigh my dogs that often - I can tell by looking at them if they need to eat more or less, but do check any time I am at the vet's just to be sure I'm on the right track and their weight is staying more or less the same.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

maybe it's just my weird views, but this is getting interesting for me. 

anyway, this comment brought some dejas voux and helped put things in pespective for me :

"it's when I can see the individual peaks and troughs of the vertebra all the way from the pelvis to the base of the neck and the hip joints look like ping-pong ball halves glued to their sides"

when i read that my mind immediately went to a dog a few years back that a friend wanted me to take from him. dog looked EXACTLY like the above description. guy said he couldn't keep weight on the dog and was worrying he couldn't care for it properly and it was wasting away, plus the dog was overly hyper. not aggressive, just either full on or full off switch. a vet visit did a basic bloodwork, X-ray check and said it seemed healthy, but recommended some meds to "calm it down"

i also thought it looked underweight, but based on the vet check i was leaning towards recommending more exercise to help with the hyper problem, which was the main reason why the owner wanted to give up on the dog. so the guy decided to give it another shot. this time he found a dog run that had some big spaces and would make the dog run full bore for a lot longer than he had before. previously, the dog would charge off for a couple minutes, but seem to run out of gas and plop. when the guy started making the dog run longer the dog started to settle and became a lot easier to handle and train. still stayed thin.
- lightbulb went off. forget what the damn dog looks like. genetics. adding some more "meat on the bone" was just a human perspective because we think dogs look healthier that way. dog was happy, and had even more energy but was less hyper.
- breed was a saluki

i have seen this in reverse too. a bull terrier. super muscle definition; built like a body builder, and not an ounce of (perceived) fat. but the dog had probably never run longer than 20 meters in its life. the dog was an aggressive punk bastard. wouldn't even walk for more than five min without slamming itself to the ground and checking out.

anyway, i'm not talking about the extremes here, of a racing sled dog, or stamina needed for tier 1 deployments all over the world in all weather.

i'm not being critical.....just saying that now i use a lot more parameters than just looking at a dog before i would consider it over or under weight and start adjusting its food intake. especially if i just got it

maybe everyone takes lifestyle and performance into the equation. but so far that hasn't been mentioned, so i assume they don't think it is so important
- to me it is a primary factor ... way more than "looks"

so i'm guessing a lot of mal, gsd, and DS owners are influenced by looks since they don't discuss these other factors


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Rick, 

My description was for my shorthairs. Afgans and salukis always reminded me of bony dogs to begin with. Partly because of the long muscle structure of sight hounds as opposed to short or bunchy muscle structured dogs such as pits.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Super Fuel by Animal Naturals will put weight on them and they love it. Many rescues use it on emaciated dogs to rehab. They have also come out with a supp called Healthy Gainer, specifically for adding weight but I havent used it. Their products are good, so my guess is the Gainer would be a good product, I just like all SF has to offer so I use it. I dont have weight issues with mine, I use it for conditioning but I have to cut their food back and watch them or they will get fat quick on it. K9 Power is the cheapest place to buy it online that I know of.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rick, I dont think that many people are actually super worried about it, unless there is a problem, for me personally I have my own opinion on what I like to see my dogs looking like, depending on the type of dog, the genetics, the season, and the activities that particular dog takes part in.
lar
Someone else may certainly look at my dogs and think they are too fat, or not muscular enough...other dogs I've owned, someone may have looked at them and thought them too skinny, or not fat enough..or not conditioned enough.

I think that the 2 current dogs are both genetically predispositioned to be larger type dogs as opposed to lighter dogs. They are not rippling with muscle and in peak condition, but they are how I like them to be, for better or for worse, I use my eyeballs... too thin, I like them to gain, to fat, I like them to lose weight. Whether that is all muscle or more fatty gains, depends on the dogs. 

I have had quite a few dogs that naturally were ripped and shredded, like the one you mentioned in your post, these dogs could be like that sure, if I decided that is what I wanted or needed them to be, and put the effort into making them that way...
the
I like my dogs to look how I like them to look, whether that is good or bad in anyone elses opinion I really dont care, they dont feed my dogs, clean up their shit, or take them to the vet for me... 

I think people are like me, they like to see certain dogs look a certain way, if they are too skinny then they want them to gain weight, if they are too fat, they want them to lose fat/lose weight/build more muscle.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

mike suttle said:


> We feed anywhere from 20 to 40 dogs each day (sometimes more). We feed raw chicken around 7am and dry kibble around 7pm. I have been feeding with this routine for several years and have fed hundred and hundreds of dogs this way and never once had a problem with it.


so with this very clear cut example of how to feed raw and kibble, i tried this out on my GSD today. when they sell you a whole chicken broken down into 8 pieces at the Commissary, they still give you the back, the giblets, really the whole chicken. made people food last night, and gave the ribs/back/extra fat/spare bones to my girl this morning, holding her kibble back for this evening. 
my dog has never been into food, not really, not even people food. i mean, she hover-begs because my husband gives her tidbits--FOR SHAME!--but i have never seen her so excited about a meal before. i fed her outside...no raw chix strewn around my floors thank you very much...and she removed each piece from the bowl one at a time, retreated to a different spot in the front yard for each piece and ate everything in one sitting. she paused and chewed and licked her chops and licked the snow for every speck of bone and wagged her tail while she checked to see if she'd missed anything. it took her awhile--she had to stop and loom over her treasure whenever a crow cawed or a car drove by or a neighbor materialized outside--but she was/is a super happy dog today.
as long as she doesn't get sick i will be super happy too.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Catherine....since you decided to try Mike's system, you didn't mention your dog's experience at the 7Pm kibble feeding //lol//

when the weather is inclement, try holding a drumstick for her in the kitchen with one hand and hold a bowl underneath to catch any drippings (there won't be many). no mess and a wonderful way to increase the bond with your dog


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

rick smith said:


> Catherine....since you decided to try Mike's system, you didn't mention your dog's experience at the 7Pm kibble feeding //lol// we did the raw chix parts yesterday morning and she was kind of unimpressed by finding a bowl full of kibble that night. she ate a little of it, but wasn't enthusiastic. then again, she is never enthusiastic about her kibble. her tummy went on lockdown until this morning--that's an absence of two poops from the usual for a day--but this morning everything was solid and of lesser quantity, which i consider to be a grand thing!
> if i'm to implement this more often we're definetly going to need a second freezer, and i think i'd like to use both chix backs and chix thighs, especially if my dog isn't going do more than pick at her kibble in the evenings. would it be necessary to worry about overall nutrition if the amount of kibble she's eating is small? she's a skinny girl, but she's not hurting for definition or muscle-- she's quite active, and i'm sort of stuck feeding the kibble she's on because it's the best one available at the Commissary, and my husband will not be interested in shopping anyplace additional, especially not just for dog food. my whole motivation in venturing into raw was to up the quality of her nutrition and to maybe put a little more weight on her. at the very least, she was THRILLED to receive the chix parts, and i was very pleased to see her so enthused about her food.
> 
> when the weather is inclement, try holding a drumstick for her in the kitchen with one hand and hold a bowl underneath to catch any drippings (there won't be many). no mess and a wonderful way to increase the bond with your dog


it was pretty funny to see her steal away with each portion and horde whatever wasn't in her mouth until she could get it all eaten. still, it's pretty cold here this winter and i'd be alright with having her eat over a bowl inside...i guess i could also put down the laminated tablecloth i use for my daughter's art projects and let her eat however she'd like...it'd be a cinch to sanitize it and i can just get a new one for messy art. 
i wonder if i have to be concerned about cross contamination with us petting the dog/getting kisses after she's eaten raw food?
maybe if she eats and then we go take a lengthy walk outside she has time to clean up her mouth before we come into contact with it?
i know these are stupid things to worry about, but one ServeSafe exam will forever change how you view food borne pathogens...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i had another reason for my suggestion to feed a drumstick in the kitchen.

it was based on how you have described your dog's intro to raw, and from experience with others who switched over to raw.

of course i don't know your dog, and you know it much better. but i do know you are starting a new food item. the way you described your dog's mannerisms might be funny to watch, but it also could be the first stages of a food aggression problem, and no one likes to deal with that.
- when i have had to help people with that problem they said it came up suddenly, but after a review they saw that it really didn't.

you described the method of feeding the chicken as taking the food to the dog and then backing off and observing. you mentioned how it took each piece away and ate it, looked at the birds, etc.
1. this is a new food item and appears to have much higher value to the dog
2. the way you described it eating may not indicate any stress or conflict at all, but otoh it may be the beginnings of possessiveness/hoarding. neither of which are good imo.
- i would watch the dog closely and not just for entertainment value 

any dog should have no problem eating near its owner, or taking food from its owner, and that should include raw items....imo 

i do not harass my dogs when i feed them. i don't interrupt their eating to take food away just to show i'm their "pack leader" either. but for damn sure i do not allow even the first stages of any food aggression to develop. sharing a drumstick every now and then is a nice way i have found to keep that from happening, and it has also been an effective method i've used in rehabbing dogs who did develop that problem. 

food aggression does not necessarily mean the dog growls and tries to rip your hand apart if you approach when it's eating.....it often starts at much lower levels

others may not feel the same as i do ... but this approach has worked well for me over the years....ymmv


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

rick smith said:


> i had another reason for my suggestion to feed a drumstick in the kitchen.
> 
> it was based on how you have described your dog's intro to raw, and from experience with others who switched over to raw.
> 
> ...


my dog takes chicken away and plays with it or buries it...only way to make sure she eats it in timely manner is to hold it as you describe...I think the competition for it, drives her to eat it faster


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

the gsd i had was a fast eater too when i was holding food. did a demo for someone once with a chicken wing. made the mistake of looking at the person, wasn't paying attention and got my pinky caught under it and got crunched pretty bad. BIG time "handler error", embarrassed as hell, felt like an idiot and hurt like hell for a few days :-(
- he like to bury too...feeding area is concrete but found a piece he had buried in a flower pot that was nice and ripe


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

none of that even occurred to me--i will take your advice and do some hand feeding.
my daughter has fairly respectful dog manners, but she isn't that much above mouth-to-face height, so we certainly can't afford any food aggression mishaps.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Its real easy to just give it to them in their crates. I feed raw a couple of times a week. A lot of times the little ones take their sweet time about enjoying every crunch morsel. Typically around here the competition is dog-to-dog so they want to hurry up and eat it so s not to share. Never worried about it turning into food aggression just because its high value. Of course there is the idea of I have multiple dogs and I want to get them fed as quick as possible.

T


----------



## Ricky Mav (Jul 28, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> my dog takes chicken away and plays with it or buries it...only way to make sure she eats it in timely manner is to hold it as you describe...I think the competition for it, drives her to eat it faster


My Malinois and Bulldog just crush them and devour them., no matter if it's legs, thighs, or backs. I'm glad I read this thread, that Diamond product sounds interesting.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> We feed anywhere from 20 to 40 dogs each day (sometimes more). We feed raw chicken around 7am and dry kibble around 7pm. I have been feeding with this routine for several years and have fed hundred and hundreds of dogs this way and never once had a problem with it.


My dogs do very well on both also


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i avoid any dog food that has had a recall and consider it an indicator of sloppy manufacturing QA

narrow minded, i know, but i look at it as the tip of the iceburg, or that they just happened to get caught. no second chances from me 

plus i have to consider added shipping costs to import

our Navy commissary finally got something besides the usual crap. Blue Wilderness. have tried that a few times


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

rick smith said:


> our Navy commissary finally got something besides the usual crap. Blue Wilderness. have tried that a few times


our nearest Commissary is an Air Force base, and the "nicest" food they sell is Blue Buffalo...my dog is not impressed, but their prices make it affordable


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

rick smith said:


> i avoid any dog food that has had a recall and consider it an indicator of sloppy manufacturing QA
> 
> our Navy commissary finally got something besides the usual crap. Blue Wilderness. have tried that a few times


Blue Buffalo has had recalls. They did a voluntary one not that far back.


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

I tried a multitude of dog foods, but for my energy suckers, the only food that cuts it is Diamond Extreme Athlete. Fat and protein content is high. 
Other than that I feed raw if I can and then I have to up the fat content. This works great! sometimes though I need about as much fat as meat in the dish. (in the winter when it is nasty cold)
There is a recipe for " Cotton balls" if you want to put weight on, that works great also in addition to the regular food. If you have a dog that needs to put on weight.

But I never had trouble with the dogs actually eating/devouring their food....  I got good eaters...


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i have tried offering more food than the 3c a day my girl is eating, but she just leaves it.
prior to this GSD i've had a PWCorgi, a Labrador--who'd eat gum off the sidewalk if you let him--, and an APBT, and they were all good eaters. i will totally be offering my GSD raw chix parts from now on because it was great to see her so excited about eating something. maybe it's because i'm a Midwesterner...i like to get everyone well-fed, makes me feel like everything is right in the world.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I am mostly a raw feeder but I do feed TOTW also. I've heard good things about the Diamond X Athelete but after looking at the ingredients I am just not comfortable feeding it. It is a pretty low quality food.


----------



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

Justen Haynes said:


> What do you guys add to your kibble to add weight to your working dogs?


Ensure you provide your dog the food specially needed by him at the different age. encourage him to finish the complete food that you offer him to eat. you can encourage your dog to finish the food by adding some meat or chicken topping.


----------



## Alex Whitelock (Jan 28, 2009)

Try Canine Super Fuel.....awesome product. 
I assume you are feeding what you are provided by your dept. otherwise feed a high quality performance formula...I feed Inukshuk, or try Royal Canin.
you might worm the dog too.

Alex
VSARK9


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chandan, please don't forget your intro at http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thank you!


----------



## chandan singh (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you should go with the Eukanuba Dog Food Working And Endurance. This is the best food for the working dog health.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

chandan singh said:


> I think you should go with the Eukanuba Dog Food Working And Endurance. This is the best food for the working dog health.


Why do you think this is the best food for a working dog?


----------

